# Laid-Out Custom Air Ride



## theebassplayer1

Laid-Out Custom Air Ride
Specializing in Air Suspension
Ray Gonzallez
Owner
8129 Secura Way
Santa Fe Springs Ca 90670
1-562-331-9405


----------



## theebassplayer1

Ray did a bad ass job.


----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1

Good job Ray. Thanks


----------



## 79 cutty

Clean...got any pics of the set-up in it?


----------



## theebassplayer1

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 25 2010, 09:05 AM~17597743
> *Clean...got any pics of the set-up in it?
> *


Soon. Thanks


----------



## cablemeche

How much for a set up on a full size blazer?


----------



## 1968custom

This is the same company who did my dads 68. Have had the car for over a year and have no problems. I would recommended Ray to any one. Good job!


----------



## rivi666

Is this Ray that use to work for Joe and Oishi?


----------



## Guest




----------



## livinlow64

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@May 24 2010, 06:45 PM~17591456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray did a bad ass job.
> *


 :0 nice truck


----------



## moyamike

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@May 24 2010, 06:45 PM~17591456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray did a bad ass job.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Frosty

Any pics of the bed of the truck?


----------



## budzzpillow

WHAT UP RAY...KEITH ...KONNECTED.....NICE G...ANYONE IN HIS AREA SHOULD CHECK HIM OUT...QUALITY WORK AT  COOL PRICES....ANYTHING U NEED RAY HIT ME UP...KEITH..KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS....HAPPY FATHERS DAY SIR


----------



## Guest

How much for air bags installation for 65 Mustang? I supplies the air bags equipment.


----------



## theebassplayer1

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Jun 22 2010, 06:31 AM~17853384
> *How much for air bags installation for 65 Mustang? I supplies the air bags equipment.
> *


Give Ray a call 562-331-9405 for price


----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Jun 29 2010, 04:30 PM~17920164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sik Truck!!


----------



## monstro66

Is this the same (Laid out customs) that use to be in El Monte?


----------



## theebassplayer1

> _Originally posted by monstro66_@Jun 29 2010, 11:28 PM~17923882
> *Is this the same (Laid out customs) that use to be in El Monte?
> *


no its not sorry


----------



## rudster

i know ray well and can tell you guys he does great work at agreat price.hes done several of my cars heres a taste.


----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1

Good job Bag Boy


----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Jun 30 2010, 09:40 PM~17932058
> *i know ray well and can tell you guys he does great work at agreat price.hes done several of my cars heres a taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know Sal? From Danny's Towing?


----------



## moyamike

.....BAGED BY RAY G,.....  :biggrin:


----------



## theebassplayer1

Ray you kicked ass on this 55 nice job.


----------



## moyamike

bagged.....  :biggrin:


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz

That's pretty bad ass.


----------



## lupe

whats up ray nice work homie


----------



## theebassplayer1

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Sep 24 2010, 09:37 PM~18656418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray you kicked ass on this 55 nice job.
> *


 Good dam job Bag Boy


----------



## theebassplayer1

Ray's New name is Bag Boy


----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1

Bad ass job Ray Bag Boy


----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1

[email protected]#!$%&*en bad ass job Bag Boy


----------



## theebassplayer1

Nice job Bag Boy


----------



## theebassplayer1

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Sep 28 2010, 06:56 PM~18686331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagged.....   :biggrin:
> *


Dam good job Bag Boy


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet

Just droped off my Homies ride at Ray's shop thanks for the hook up!!!!


----------



## SPANISHFLY

> _Originally posted by 47helmet_@Jan 27 2011, 01:20 AM~19709910
> *Just droped off my Homies ride at Ray's shop thanks for the hook up!!!!
> *


















THANKS ALOT ART AND ALSO TO YOUR COUSIN.


----------



## 65ss

> _Originally posted by moyamike_@Sep 28 2010, 06:56 PM~18686331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagged.....   :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dropstalk1

This is incredible! Judging from the cars you have here, the road condition in your country must be in tip top condition as for me, it is impossible to drive something that low over here in the current location that I am living in. Even if you don’t lowered your ride, your body kit or your wheels would hit the wheel arches because of the terrible road conditions over here, there are portholes almost everywhere, and there are speed bumps too.


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## Curtis Fisher

Love them bombs :yes: uffin:


----------



## rudster

lattest one ray did for me.


----------



## SPANISHFLY

VERY NICE


----------



## theebassplayer1

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Feb 11 2011, 02:50 PM~19846312
> *lattest one ray did for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass Very nice


----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Feb 27 2011, 09:54 PM~19976577
> *Bad ass Very nice
> *


 :worship: :run: :sprint: :h5: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## theebassplayer1

> _Originally posted by rudster_@Feb 11 2011, 02:50 PM~19846312
> *lattest one ray did for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :run: :sprint: :worship:


----------



## theebassplayer1

> _Originally posted by theebassplayer1_@Mar 7 2011, 07:55 PM~20038767
> *uffin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :h5:  :run:  :sprint:  :worship:
> *


Nice job bag boy


----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1

Repair job


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## lupe

whats up ray working on some nice ass bombas


----------



## lupe

[/quote] :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## glennd

Looks like I will be taking my 54 to Ray...... spoke to a few guys that have gone to him and they had nothing but good things to say...........


----------



## glennd

Just dropped off the 54 to Ray....... he tells me 2 weeks, I am sure he will make it right...... then its off to the paint shop then the stripping.......


----------



## pillowbudz

WHAT UP LITTLE RAY..ITS KEITH AT KONNECTED AUTO KONCEPTS...CARS LOOK GOOD..CONTINUE DOING THE GOOD WORK AND STAY POSITIVE..IF YOU NEED SOMETHING YOU GOT MY NUMBER BOSS...FOR YOUR FUTURE CUSTOMERS..HIS WORK IS HIGH QUALITY AT FAIR PRICES...GIVE HIM A CALL .....


----------



## glennd

huge shout out to Ray for hooking up my 54...... came out perfect..... so good I thought I would let him paint it now.....


----------



## mino370

Nice work bro, :thumbsup:.


----------



## lupe

glennd said:


> huge shout out to Ray for hooking up my 54...... came out perfect..... so good I thought I would let him paint it now.....


 some pics homie.....ive talked to ray a few times to get some info good guy.....


----------



## glennd

As soon as I pick up some parts I will shoot a few pics......



lupe said:


> some pics homie.....ive talked to ray a few times to get some info good guy.....


----------



## low350

Bad Azz truck homie!!


----------



## lupe

NICE WORK........


----------



## bigroy64

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626

GOING TO THE SHOP AND TALK TO RAY MONDAY ABOUT MY 47...:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## theebassplayer1




----------



## sgutierrez

hello Ray, how much to do my 54 like this black one..


----------



## PACHUCO 39

johnnyc626 said:


> GOING TO THE SHOP AND TALK TO RAY MONDAY ABOUT MY 47...:thumbsup::nicoderm:




loooking good


----------



## PACHUCO 39

*heres a pic of how the blk ragtop looks*


----------



## GCORONA53

nice eric ttt


----------



## grandson

this topic needs more pics of the setups.


----------



## Lunas64

PACHUCO 39 said:


> *heres a pic of how the blk ragtop looks*


DAMN THIS RIDE IS SICC!!


----------



## topd0gg

Lunas64 said:


> DAMN THIS RIDE IS SICC!!


Bad ass ride


----------



## topd0gg




----------



## Richiecool69elka

All Looks Good.


----------



## delinquint 61

trying to get a hold of ray he did my car . tryied calling and leaving messages no response.both my front shock mounts broke, the welds gave out. Glenn knows how to get a hold of me u got his car. give me a call


----------



## lupe

PACHUCO 39 said:


> *heres a pic of how the blk ragtop looks*


nice.......


----------



## mino370

Hello Ray just wondering how much you would charge to do a 1936 master deluxe chevy . hit me up thanks.


----------



## blvdbomba

I have a 1949 suburban.....what will you charge for that.....


----------



## cals51

Ray, I wanted to get a rough estimate for my 51 chevy sedan delivery. 
thanks


----------



## delinquint 61

delinquint 61 said:


> trying to get a hold of ray he did my car . tryied calling and leaving messages no response.both my front shock mounts broke, the welds gave out. Glenn knows how to get a hold of me u got his car. give me a call


i would be carfull messing with this dude he never got a hold of me after i had these problems. still cant get a hold of him. you know how to reach me ray if you wanna make it rite


----------



## kast

Looking for a price on a 63 Chevy nova II 4 door


----------



## jhoopty

*laid out customs info....*

LAID-OUT CUSTOMS

IF you cant get through to Ray you can call the Shop cell 213 915 6644 please leve a message i will get a text sent to the phone with the message 
Thanks for your support .......


----------



## jhoopty

please call 213 915 6444 and leave a message new shop #


----------



## 19chevybelair54

*BEWARE.......

Stay away from LAID OUT CUSTOMS / Ray Gonzales .....

I paid him $ 2,000 to re do my air bags system on my 1954 Chevy Belair and when it was completed he offered to paint it for $ 4,000 to paint, remove the chrome and c notch my ride.... after 1 in a half years later he was paid in full and I had to pull my bomb out that was NOT completed.... The car was paid in full over the first year and after that he stopped working on it and gave me nothing but bullshit......

The bags were put together with used parts and home depot metal

The paint was painted BUT NOT cut and buffed

The doors are not lined up and now are chipped

The bomb was never C notched

I am missing a brand new set of 5.60" s tires 

I am missing all my belt mouldings around the windows 

I am missing my skirts

I am missing the teeth from my grille

The bomb is now at another shop where I have to pay another $ 7,000 to finish and do it right.....

Dont say I did not warn you.....

He started off working out of a shop...

Laid out customs
8129 Secura Way 
Santa Fe Springs

NOW he woks out of his home

Laid out customs
______ Springview Drive
La Mirada, CA 90636

He promised to pay me back for my tires and skirts by today and that was on 02/01 and guess what..... he has avoided my calls for the past week so I have no other choice but to let the world know this guy is full of shit.................

STAY AWAY !!!*:thumbsdown: ​


----------

